
Tech giants set to challenge Facebook and Google's ad dominance - artsandsci
https://www.axios.com/facebook-google-duopoly-advertising-tech-giants-media-e382e5e2-21eb-4776-93c0-7d942ba80ada.html
======
sharemywin
It's the targeting that matters. If it's just eyeballs that's not worth much.
It's finding eyeballs that are interested in what your selling, which is
easier to deduce with targeting.

